# Buying nr ansiao



## PaulP (May 2, 2009)

Hi

We have recently visited Portugal and looking a buying a couple of properties. `we have contacted a solicitor - Does anyone know of any real pitfalls we should look out for

Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Make sure you have a good lawyer, that you understand. The lawyer must ensure that all the paperwork is in order. Do NOT cut corners, if he tries to tell you that something isn't 100% but that is quite normal or that it is accepted here, don't do it, or you will regret it.


----------



## PaulP (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info... so far so good though, everything seems to be in order....


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

if you are buying direct from the owner then make sure you take your time and do plenty of checks, 
is the seller the only legal owner? 
if not who are the others and where are they,

is the property as described on the paperwork?
has there been any additional buildings put up, that are not on the deeds etc

does the land sizes match?
how much land are you buying, is there a topigraphical

is there any debt on the house?
this is important to check

has the energy certificate been done?
(most sellers are unaware of this new requirement)

are the boundries clearly marked?
speak with the owner and the neigbours if unsure.

can the property be changed to suit your needs?
if you are planning on rebuilding, extending, etc will the local council give consent for this.

there are lots of other things you need to check BEFORE parting with your deposit money, if you have a lawyer make sure he does all the research for you before you sign, if you are buying through an agency then they will also help get everything in order for you. ( you can also do checks on your lawyer and your agency to see if they are legal and allowed to carry out this type of work)


----------



## PaulP (May 2, 2009)

*Buying in ansiao*

Many thanks



omostra06 said:


> if you are buying direct from the owner then make sure you take your time and do plenty of checks,
> is the seller the only legal owner?
> if not who are the others and where are they,
> 
> ...


----------



## janrich (Dec 4, 2008)

Be aware that as well as buying your house and land you will have to part with a lot more money along the way. You have to pay purchase tax BEFORE you go to Notary, your lawyer, the notary, the bank for giving you a bank cheque for the transaction, and for registering your house in your name etc. Every piece of paper you sign or get will cost you money. Make sure your lawyer helps you do the registration. You have only 60 days to do it. If you don't you will be fined. If you are planning to live in your house and not use it just for holidays, also go back to the Financas (Tax Office) once you have brought the house and ask for a tax exemption form. If approved, you will not have to pay community tax for 6 years. You should also make sure your eletricity and water bills are in your name. Ansiao is a small market town. There are a few Portuguese people who speak English but not many (even in the Camara and Tax Office). Take someone with you who can speak GOOD portuguese, and learn Portuguese yourself.. it is the only way to get by well there. There are more English people moving into the area - most you will see at market on Saturday morning but on the whole best to integrate with the locals . Finally, if required, make sure you get a licence to do any building work. Boa sorte (Good luck)


----------



## PaulP (May 2, 2009)

Hi Jan

Thanks for the information - The whole exercise at the moment seems to be a mass of questions to everyone, accumulating information etc, etc.... Really appreciate your input. ,,,


----------



## janrich (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem. You'll probably end up with more questions than answers. We are stlll trying to work out some things after 2 years!  It's worth it in the end though.


----------



## Aces in the Sun (Jun 12, 2008)

*Condominium Administration*



PaulP said:


> Hi
> 
> We have recently visited Portugal and looking a buying a couple of properties. `we have contacted a solicitor - Does anyone know of any real pitfalls we should look out for
> 
> Thanks


Check out who the Condominium Administration people are, what the yearly service charge is, what services are provided and on what days and at what cost ( look for a copy of last years accounts), look for a copy of the condominium rules (can you have a satellite dish, individual air con units? etc, when the annual meeting is held which by law should be in the month of January, what procedures are in place for english people attending (do they provide translation facilities at meetings and provide a copy of the minutes of the meeting in english? not all do), what procedures are in place in regard to reporting complaints about service etc. 

Estater Agents often skip over these matters and it is only after you have bought that you run into problems. Some of my friends cannot have a satellite dish and other have to make do with centralised aircon or no aircon. Centralied aircon can be more expensive than individual units and also less efficient the further away from the main unit you are.


----------



## jjnorty (May 14, 2009)

PaulP said:


> Hi
> 
> We have recently visited Portugal and looking a buying a couple of properties. `we have contacted a solicitor - Does anyone know of any real pitfalls we should look out for
> 
> Thanks


We haven't yet made the plunge but have found that there are any number of things to look out for and the best thing is to speak to people who have already done this - they learnt the hard way and so are usually happy to share what they know.
If you want to connect with some people in the Ansiao area who may be able to do just that and find out who to work with we are having a networking session near Ansiao on 21 May, for details contact me 
John


----------

